# Biter rat needs home (Started biting this week)



## otterfox (Jun 9, 2008)

It is Willow. At first I just thought, 'okay, she hasn't broken the skin, no foul on her part.' and 'Maybe I had food on my hands.' But after a week of this, she finally decided it would be fun to tear up my knuckle. I now have a terrible bite on my left hand, just below it. I wasn't doing ANYTHING! I reached into the cage to pet Coraline and she jumped and bit me. She has done this a couple of times for the past few days, but she never made contact with my hand and she never drew blood. I don't know what has gotten into her, but it doesn't make any sense. Could it be her age? She is going to be 4 months, could it be hormones? Whatever it is, she was a really good girl when I first got her as a gift, she has changed so fast, I can't believe it..

Either way, I don't have the time to put into her to get her out of this 'stage'. Could someone help me out and give her a home? I am only asking that she go to someone who knows how to handle her. I have pictures if you want to see, I will send them to you.

My email is [email protected]. I live in Hillman Michigan and am able to travel only a short ways.
Please help, thanks.


----------



## otterfox (Jun 9, 2008)

Please help, she just took a chunk out of Coraline. They have been good friends, I don't know what's gotten into her. I have coraline and her separated now..please help.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

If you haven't already posted, post this on goosemoose.com or jorats.com.

You are much more likely to get a response for rehoming than here


----------



## otterfox (Jun 9, 2008)

Ration1802 said:


> If you haven't already posted, post this on goosemoose.com or jorats.com.
> 
> You are much more likely to get a response for rehoming than here


They did respond, but someone said I am just getting rid of her because I want to get more animals. :[ That really irritates me. I did find someone who is willing to work with her for me though, since I don't have the time. She has to see if her friends can QT for her first though.


----------



## otterfox (Jun 9, 2008)

AvaAdoreSmashing said:


> That's weird that she started doing this. I wonder if it could be that she is unhappy for some reason and this is her way of letting you know she isn't happy. If she doesn't feel good, this could be why she bit your other rat. Maybe she has a bladder infection or is having trouble seeing. Animals that can't see are usually angry.
> I donno =/ Just thought I'd suggest it.
> 
> That's too bad about you getting a bad rep because you were trying to re-home her. If she's hurting your other rats, what else are you supposed to do?
> ...


It is too bad because I am not the person to do that. It is wrong. 

I hope she gets over it. Everything she does seems normal. She does eat still, though I don't let her from my hand anymore. She is sleeping more though, so maybe the vet missed something. I will also give her eyes a look to see if there is any difference between the others. 

Thanks for the help, I hope I can figure this out.


----------



## otterfox (Jun 9, 2008)

AvaAdoreSmashing said:


> Good Luck. If you get her checked out and still can't figure it out. Maybe try putting on gloves and handling her. I worry if you don't keep trying to socialize her, she will just get worse


I was actually able to hold her last night. She tried to grab at me, but once she was out of the cage she seemed fine, so maybe it is cage aggression. Who knows. She sat in my lap and even licked my fingers, so maybe she is doing better. Maybe she just had an anger streak.


----------



## kwoolie (Sep 30, 2009)

It may be cage aggression... one of my babies HATES the cage and will do anything to get out. It may be that or she could be territorial. Good luck I hope Willow calms down =)


----------



## Izzed (Oct 7, 2009)

Do your hands smell like food when you pick her up? I know a lot of animals will take a nibble if it smells like a treat.


----------



## otterfox (Jun 9, 2008)

She is actually doing really well now. I haven't been bitten yet, and I was able to pet her while she was in the cage today. So things seem to be looking up for me.


----------

